# Catalog Cover???



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What do you think for a cover of my catalog?
Good or Bad, just have to have it finished by Friday!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey FE that looks pretty spiffy.... Very professional looking... Count me in for a catalog when ya get em finished


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Steph, it's not really Halloweenie, but ....
I just put some different backgrounds in to see how it would look.
and your thoughts???


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

OOO can you use multiple backgrounds? like a variety to choose from? I think those look better than the first one but if i had to pick just one, i would say the red one


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Red background for sure. Multiple pictures on the cover works to show the range of items you have. Has for the halloweenie part, that is a hard call. But I would suggest that once you decide on a cover style that you keep it simular year to year so that it can be easily picked out as yours. Maybe a color change each year but the same overall style. I was told that you should be able to identify a catalog from across the room without reading the cover. Almost like its a logo. And keep it simple, just title and date, readable in a few seconds. Good luck with it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i like the red one it stands out ( the grafx looks like faces in hell)--how does a drop shadow look on frighteners entertainment- or a border around the pics


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I to prefer the red one. My partner took me to task the other night gor making green note book cover because it didnt stand out enough. The cover is nice just enough to convey the content without being busy.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I just said to myself," The red one looks better"

Then I read everybody's comments.

So I'm going with the flow.

The red one.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well I guess someone has to be dif ..that's me
I like the dark one better prob just because I am not fan of "red"
I think the dark shows off the white pics better.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the input.
Ok, the red cover wins.

Here's something a little different??


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I like the font on that. And I vote for the red cover too. If I was holding a stack of mail, the color would really catch my eye.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I just saw this post so I thinking the cat's rather then red background, the red looks a little too sinister and if you costumes is you #1 seller (based on the size of the cover picks) some my go for a more friendlier cover for thier family costume picking. Also the cat's is closer to your current web home page colors. That's my thinking.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the font in the second one much better. Not real wild about the green outline. Maybe a dark gold. Less ghoul, more class.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I too agree with the red


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How about hot pink with lime green font?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

ooo now thats hot sickie!!! lol I like the new font but i dont like the green on it try a new accent color FE or can you change the red to a green


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So when is this catalog going to be ready?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fingers crossed, before MHC...
Still working on interior pages.
Just a small quantity just for this show.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

So what cover did you decide on FE.... the little different version of the red one or the red version lol


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you might consider getting rid of some of the white background on the cover, but that's just me.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you have a mailing list going FE? I would like to be on it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Have you thought about making the pages of soylent green? heeheeheheheee


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Are you going to have some at MHC?


----------

